Ask HN: What are your tech predictions for 2017? - mathgenius
======
baccredited
Hordes of HN readers will continue searching for 'passive income' which
basically doesn't exist.

People of HN: sell your dev skills for money and invest the money in assets
that appreciate!

------
Zikes
I think VR will see mainstream success, as exposure to the technology hits a
critical mass, the (mostly financial) barrier to entry falls, developers get
more funding, and they get a better idea of what works and what doesn't.

------
tjalfi
The Internet of Things will continue to be a tire fire.

~~~
Zikes
But can I control the intensity of the fire via a proprietary smartphone app
and subscription service?

------
cynosurelabs
More Artificial Intelligence startups will rise.

